# Dingbat Font Map



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

This link was posted on one of my KNK Yahoo groups today. 

Using Fonts, Dingbats, and Typefaces on the Web

You can type in the name of any font you currently have installed in Windows and it will produce a character map. It would come in handy with dingbat fonts because the chart shows you which keyboard letter you would type to get the image of your choice.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

That's handy information to have. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

.....can one turn "dingbats" into vector/lines and then use them for rhinestone design?
(or is that a copyright no-no?)

Thanks for the great link/info!!


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Actually, all fonts are already vectors, so you don't have to do much to use a dingbat font for rhinestone designing... basically the same as using any other font. Regarding the legal use for your designs, you'll need to check the Terms of Use for any given font as it will vary from one font designer to the next.


----------



## Ronald Bastian (Dec 15, 2009)

If you have CorelDRAW you can go to the text pull down menu and choose insert symbol character. This will allow you to access all your installed fonts and see all the extended characters also. 

From there you can pull them onto your Corel page and start using them.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Ronald Bastian said:


> If you have CorelDRAW you can go to the text pull down menu and choose insert symbol character. This will allow you to access all your installed fonts and see all the extended characters also.
> 
> From there you can pull them onto your Corel page and start using them.



I shared the link not knowing what's available in the other programs that members here use.

We have a Character Picker in ACS Studio that shows the entire character set for any given font and you can then just click on any characters to insert it into your document. So, I assume it's sort of similar to the Corel one in terms of functionality.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

One thing to be wary of is installing too many "character" fonts( dingbats, wingbats, lalabats ....) in your fonts folder. My computer isn't slow, althought it could use more memory, but it locked up a lot of times when accessing the character selector to choose a font till I removed most of the character fonts.


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

SandyMcC said:


> I shared the link not knowing what's available in the other programs that members here use.
> 
> We have a Character Picker in ACS Studio that shows the entire character set for any given font and you can then just click on any characters to insert it into your document. So, I assume it's sort of similar to the Corel one in terms of functionality.


Thanks SandyM!! 

Is this just for ACS studio...or KNK studio as well?


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

DTFuqua said:


> One thing to be wary of is installing too many "character" fonts( dingbats, wingbats, lalabats ....) in your fonts folder. My computer isn't slow, althought it could use more memory, but it locked up a lot of times when accessing the character selector to choose a font till I removed most of the character fonts.


Thanks Terry! 

How can one be sure "free downloads" - of clipart, fonts etc...are virus/spyware/trojan free???

Years ago I purchased some "CDs" off of Ebay. 10,000 fonts, clip art....that kind of thing and one of them totally messed up my computer!!! eeeek!


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

DTFuqua said:


> One thing to be wary of is installing too many "character" fonts( dingbats, wingbats, lalabats ....) in your fonts folder. My computer isn't slow, althought it could use more memory, but it locked up a lot of times when accessing the character selector to choose a font till I removed most of the character fonts.


I completely agree. In fact, I keep all of my non-essential fonts uninstalled from Windows and then double click the one or ones I want to use in My Computer/Explorer to temporarily install them. Once I'm done with my project, I just close the preview windows for those fonts.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

ashamutt said:


> Thanks SandyM!!
> 
> Is this just for ACS studio...or KNK studio as well?


It's in both versions. Just go the Text window and up on the Smart Bar you'll see a little "C" with a circle around it. Click on that and it will bring up the character set for whatever font you have selected.


----------

